# A few photos of my Garden Cabin



## Flying V Ranch (10 mo ago)

Hello everyone! Just a couple of photos of my garden cabin that I built a few years ago on my ranch. I use it to wash vegetables and have a place to sit while I watch the garden grow and ponder life's miracles.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow that's beautiful ……enjoy. Looks very peaceful. Like the solar panels too


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

That's pretty cool. Do you have private well access in the cabin?


----------



## Getting Fat (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm jealous. Where's the ranch?


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Love it


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

@Flying V Ranch 
What are you powering with the solar panels? Where did you get them? I am looking at adding some to my chicken coop for lights and possibly a camera.


----------



## Flying V Ranch (10 mo ago)

Thanks all for the kind words. The solar panels are homemade by me about 10 years ago. You can purchase them online these days just about anyplace. The cabin is off grid in a remote section of the ranch next to the landing strip. I use the panels for interior lights, a remote weather station, and a security camera to keep my father inIaw from stealing my tomatoes... LOL I have many cameras installed all over my ranch.


----------



## Skiney12 (7 mo ago)

Looks very beautiful.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

That porch though &#128525;


----------

